# Linksys Wireless Network Adapter Issues



## dragonshardz (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter, and it is giving me some issues. I am running Vista Basic x64.

When I try to run the install program for the network adpater, I get a message telling me that the driver is already istalled and must be uninstalled before I can install. The problem is, when I look in the drivers directory (C:/windows/system32/drivers) the drivers aren't there. What's even worse, windows doesn't think that the driver is even installed. I need some help!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to uninstall in Device Manager. Also check in ADD/REMOVE Programs if there's a program related to your Linksys. Uninstall that too. Reboot. Then try to install the driver again.


----------



## dragonshardz (Sep 4, 2008)

That didn't fix it. Tried to load the Linksys application, got a warning box saying can't load procnics.dll. Did a search for it and have an idea.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am just curious, are the drivers compatible with Vista 64?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact model of this Linksys USB adapter?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dragonshardz (Sep 4, 2008)

I downloaded the vista-compatible drivers and no dice. The model is WUSB54Gv4.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

As per Bill's post... it would help us if you post exact model/version/part number, etc of the WLAN USB adapter.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I see no 64bit Vista drivers on the Linksys site:
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/support/WUSB54G/download

The Linksys USB has a Ralink RT2500 chipset.
See if this driver will install:
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html
Scroll down to USB (RT2500USB)
Download the file and extract the file to a folder.
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager and direct it to the folder where you extracted the drivers too.

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## dragonshardz (Sep 4, 2008)

Nope, no dice. It looks for a PCI card.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

dragonshardz said:


> Nope, no dice. It looks for a PCI card.


Are you sure you downloade the USB Driver and not the PCI Driver?
Did you try to MANUALLY install the driver?

I am not the pro on VISTA 64BIT, but can you enter the DEVICE MANAGER
Right click on the ERROR>PROPERTIES>DETAILS TAB
(I think you need) to Scroll down the list to Hardware ID (or similar)
You may see numbers that appear as an ex DEV_10DE VEN_1262.

Please post the numbers you find.

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Go here as Bccomp stated in his post, download RT2500R USB FIle to the desktop
Extract File to desktop 
Delete the zip folder so that you just have the extracted folder on desktop.
Now burn the folder to a cd
Delete the folder on desktop
Now you have a cd with the driver files on it for the usb wireless adapter
The reason for doing this is that now the pc will install driver automatically without you
having to click on anything. (software is useless usually for the adapter, just need the driver for it to work, Let windows control the connection).

Heres how to install a wireless usb adapter:

1. Put the disc in the cd tray
2. when it opens, close it
3. Plug in the usb adapter into pc
4. Now wait it will look for a driver and it will find the driver automatically from the cd
5. After it gets done installing, remove cd and reboot pc
6. After rebooting, go to control panel, devices and right click on the wireless adapter
properties, wireless network tab, properties button:

SSID - Network name = Whatever you named your router you are trying to connect to
example: Linksys1
Network Authentication you are using
Data Encryption you are using
Network Key (for this one uncheck the box below it) 

Now go to connection tab and uncheck to always connect to conection
Now close out the box

click on advance button just below properties button
choose: Acces Point (infrastructure only)

Now your connection should say on demand next to the name of the router
(this way you have control over whether your online or not) REBOOT PC

If your not sure about your settings then you will need to access your router
for the settings 
Open Internet explorer and type in the url: ( on a different pc thats already setup
for internet.

Router Address Username Password 
3Com http://192.168.1.1 admin admin
D-Link http://192.168.0.1 admin 
Linksys http://192.168.1.1 admin admin
Microsoft Broadband http://192.168.2.1 admin admin
Netgear http://192.168.0.1 admin password

Im afraid you will have to go through this way since installing from the cd isnt working.
This way will work for sure though and usually better to let windows control the 
wireless adapter better performance in my experience.


----------

